

A full featured checkout process in your email - jonkratz
http://rebelmail.com

======
Navarr
The most interesting part of this to me is the swatch - I'm guessing they use
some advanced CSS3 techniques to do that, since you presumably wouldn't be
able to use JavaScript in email.

That aside, it looks like a pretty straight-forward form submission. No real
security concerns - as it posts to a webapp and the credit card is stored
server-side. Biggest concern might be that an attacker could buy things for
you and they'll ship to your address? All they'd need to know is your billing
zipcode (which isn't too secure).

That aside, their best bet would include releasing plugins for popular ecom
software - such as Magento.

